# Would you cerakote a Surefire 3P?



## jamesmtl514 (Sep 24, 2011)

If your 3P was a user and go all scratched up. Would you cerakote it?
or would you feel that one shouldn't do that to a classic?


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 24, 2011)

It's your light, do whatever you want with it. People repaint old cars, don't they? How is this any different?


----------



## red_hackle (Sep 24, 2011)

fyrstormer said:


> It's your light, do whatever you want with it.


 
+1 If the usage marks bother you why not give it a bit of a refurb?!


----------



## BIGLOU (Sep 24, 2011)

jamesmtl514. Crazy how I was thinking about the same thing when I saw the 3P with character that was sold today on CPFMP. I definately would refurb it and cerakote it in a matte black or white.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 24, 2011)

I picked one up and had it HA'd. The scratches came right through the process.

Cerakote is intensive enough of a process to leave it looking new. Go for it.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the support guys.
BIGLOU, I'm the one that picked up that 3P with character. I'll probably keep it looking like that for a while so I wont feel bad keeping it in my pocket. Once I find the right color for it, I'll send it in.


----------



## Kestrel (Oct 24, 2011)

Sorry for the late bump of this thread, but I'd love to see pics of the user 3P (the pics in the original sale thread are down). If you end up getting it coated, we'd be asking for before&after pics anyhow. 

FWIW I wouldn't coat it, as I like character & originality. :shrug:


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 24, 2011)

fyrstormer said:


> It's your light, do whatever you want with it. People repaint old cars, don't they? How is this any different?





Kestrel said:


> Sorry for the late bump of this thread, but I'd love to see pics of the user 3P (the pics in the original sale thread are down). If you end up getting it coated, we'd be asking for before&after pics anyhow.
> 
> FWIW I wouldn't coat it, as I like character & originality. :shrug:


I agree with both of these posts! Your light is your own, but then I also hate to see the elimination of a shrinking base of lights no longer produced which carry more nostalgic value to no small part of the membership. 

Really want to see the pics too, no matter which way you go.


----------



## BIGLOU (Oct 24, 2011)

Hell Yeah! I cant wait to see it too. jamesmtl514 is probably EDCing it putting more character marks in in before coating it.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 25, 2011)

Kestrel said:


> FWIW I wouldn't coat it, as I like character & originality. :shrug:



+1

I'd do it if it was put together from spare parts and an FM body. But an original . . . Tough to think about a vintage going through that.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 26, 2011)

Tried a special 3P project this year. Got a rare 3P body, an unusually rare A19 with vintage knurling, and an impossibly rare Z41 with both vintage knurling and a modern boot opening (small).

The refinished body still looks scratched, the tailcap was done in gray, and the A19 disappeared in the HA tank. :hairpull:


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 26, 2011)

ElectronGuru said:


> . . . and the A19 disappeared in the HA tank. :hairpull:



Seriously? You guys never found it??


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 26, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Seriously? You guys never found it??



HA is a hostile process. Some parts (usually older) literally dissolve, in whole or in part.

Doing 500-1000 parts at a time they're not usually missed, but this was the only such part.

Have a part somewhere thats half melted. I'll see about finding it.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm still on the fence. I've learned to love the character of it. Also I really like being able to throw it in my pocket with my keys. 
I will take/share photos once I get a new phone. My current doesn't have a camera. 
Thanks for your input guys.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Oct 26, 2011)

Just got my hands on my first Mag 6C. It's beaten to heck and stunk of cigarettes. I wouldn't refinish it. I would be scared to use it, since the light is so hard to come by. Better to leave it as it is, and not be afraid to use it as intended. 

That being said, I can certainly understand the desire to improve the looks of a valued possession. But if improving the looks means you will be hesitant to use it...


----------



## Machete God (Oct 26, 2011)

Kestrel said:


> Sorry for the late bump of this thread, but I'd love to see pics of the user 3P (the pics in the original sale thread are down). If you end up getting it coated, we'd be asking for before&after pics anyhow.
> 
> FWIW I wouldn't coat it, as I like character & originality. :shrug:


The pics in the original sales thread are up again, but I've taken the liberty to save and host the pictures for this thread. If the owner of these photos (Sgt Merk) or the current owner of the light (jamesmtl514) doesn't want these photos here, lemme know and I'll take them down.
































Although I like looking at minty shiny lights probably as much as the next guy, I love the worn and beaten look of SureFires that have been used hard. So my answer is no, I wouldn't cerakote this one. But it's your light, do with it as your heart desires (also don't forget to post pictures if you end up cerakoting it!)


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 26, 2011)

Machete, thanks for the pics! Now that I'm looking at it I definitely would not refinish. It would strike me as getting a nice old piece of furniture and opening up a can of paint to cover, and erase all of it's mojo!


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 26, 2011)

kaichu dento said:


> Machete, thanks for the pics! Now that I'm looking at it I definitely would not refinish. It would strike me as getting a nice old piece of furniture and opening up a can of paint to cover, and erase all of it's mojo!



I still recall an individual who got his hands on a Rolex wrist watch from around the First World War. What made it truly special was that it was absolutely mint. The guy wanted an obscene amount of money for it. And I mean beyond what a hard-core Rolex collector would consider obscene. He wanted more than what a solid gold, jewel-encrusted, high-end model would cost. He had some offers, but none wanted to meet his silly price. He's still holding out.

Funny thing is, the ones who refused to meet his price, some mentioned that the watch had no character or soul. Put away in an old drawer, probably by some soldier who bought the watch, decided he didn't like it. Forgot about it. (Back then, average soldier could afford a Rolex. Hell, average soldier could afford one up to the 1960s.) Original owner passed away, watch was forgotten. Then all these many decades later was rediscovered. But yeah, sat in a drawer all this time. Not sure about a soul, but definitely has no character.

That 3P has character.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for putting up the sales thread pics. That's the one I have, currently with a M31W.
Since I also own a near mint 3P i was going to coat this one, however after carrying it on my worry free, and from all the responses in this thread, it will remain original and continue collecting _character_.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 27, 2011)

That's good to hear.

The ladies love character.


----------



## Kestrel (Oct 28, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> That's good to hear. The ladies love character.


Ahh, so THAT's my problem.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 28, 2011)

Kestrel said:


> Ahh, so THAT's my problem.



If it makes you feel better . . . I've always thought of you as a character. :thumbsup:


----------



## Machete God (Oct 29, 2011)

jamesmtl514 said:


> Thanks for putting up the sales thread pics. That's the one I have, currently with a M31W.
> Since I also own a near mint 3P i was going to coat this one, however after carrying it on my worry free, and from all the responses in this thread, it will remain original and continue collecting _character_.


Great to hear  Who knows, a grandchild may one day in the future post pictures of this very light in a flashlight forum, worn to heck with character but still going strong!


----------

